# Pics of your grooming kit



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

This kind of goes along with the other thread, pics of your grooming setup, But does anybody have any pics of there grooming kit? just interested in what everybody uses. I don't have any pics right now because im not at my house but i will post some pics when i get back


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

kit? LOL I have a little basket that has nail clippers, tooth brush/paste, scissors, brush and combs...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> kit? LOL I have a little basket that has nail clippers, tooth brush/paste, scissors, brush and combs...


Me too. It's in the photo of my grooming set-up.


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

Ok, Let me explane a bit more. Like pictures of what you use to groom them, like your brushes and stuff


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

OK, I did it for you.:biggrin1:

The first photo is my every-day grooming kit. The second photo is things that come in handy from time to time. Some I used more often when he was blowing coat, but keep around a "rescue" tools.


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you karen, that was exactly was i was looking for. just a visual of what some other people use for grooming.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Karen, curious about your "mat busters". Are they just for the extreme mats? Or do you straight to these first? I've never used them, but can see them in my future!


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

i had the same question about the mat busters... Are they helpful?

Also, the slickers...what exactly are they used for? Right now I just use my CC 005 comb on Gabby (1yr) as well as a brush for the top of her head (to get the puffy look), should I be adding a slicker too?

and one more  -- do you use the spray bottle with conditioner daily when brushing?

thx so much!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sparkle said:


> Karen, curious about your "mat busters". Are they just for the extreme mats? Or do you straight to these first? I've never used them, but can see them in my future!


I would consider them a "last resort" tool, though when you are used to using them, you will learn to recognize quickly a mat where it will help you to get the job done quickly with minimal coat damage. I haven't needed to use one of the mat busters in a year and a half. Kodi doesn't show in the conformation ring, so preserving our relation is more important than preserving every last hair. If you've got a mat that is just to hard or too painful to tease out with a comb, you work the mat buster under it, and then sort of saw up through the mat. then it is broken up enough that you can comb the rest out. You can do the same thing with sharp shears, but depending on where the mat is, sometimes it's hard to see well enough to use a razor sharp shear blade safely. The mat muster is a little more heavy-handed, but there is less chance of cutting either yourself or the dog.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Gabs said:


> i had the same question about the mat busters... Are they helpful?
> 
> Also, the slickers...what exactly are they used for? Right now I just use my CC 005 comb on Gabby (1yr) as well as a brush for the top of her head (to get the puffy look), should I be adding a slicker too?
> 
> ...


Last question first... never groom a dry coat! You will cause a lot of breakage that way, and broken ends can lead to more matting. So yes, I use either conditioning spray almost daily. The only time I DON'T use the conditioning spray is right after a bath. Then I use Ice on Ice, to protect against staining. I also sometimes use Ice on Ice once more during the week on his tail. The Ice on Ice makes the long hair just a little slippery, so it is less likely to tangle. that means I am less likely to comb out any more hair than necessary when I groom his tail.

Slickers can be used in a few different ways. Some people use them as their primary grooming tool for line brushing. Since Kodi won't lie down for grooming, that's a non-starter for us. They are also good for slowly separating a large but LOOSE mat. Hold close to the skin, behind the mat, and slowly brush away at the top of the mat until it separates. That's what I used the small one for most, since many mats of this type developed behind his ears, and the larger "Universal" slicker was just too big to use there.

I also found the slickers to be VERY useful for removing the "baby fluff" that causes mats before the mats had a chance to form. To use it this way, the dog has to be completely groomed and mat-free BEFORE you use the slicker. Then go over them with the slicker, and you'll be AMAZED at how much baby fuzz collects in the slicker. All that fluff was potential knot-material!

Finally, if your dog hikes with you, as Kodi does, inevitably, they will get into some sort of plant material... burrs, seeds, thistle head (these are REALLY bad!!!) etc, that sticks to EVERY hair on the entire dog. The slicker is unsurpassed at raking this stuff back out before your dog gets wet and turns into a Chia Pet!ound:


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

thx--going to the store to pick up a spray bottle and a slicker  

I think the smaller sized would work best for me. Since I know all combs are not created equal  is there anything in particular I should look for in a slicker?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Gabs said:


> thx--going to the store to pick up a spray bottle and a slicker
> 
> I think the smaller sized would work best for me. Since I know all combs are not created equal  is there anything in particular I should look for in a slicker?


You want one where the points are not too sharp. Run it over your arm, with about the same pressure you'd use on the dog. If it hurts, don't get it. According to my breeder, the Universal brand is the best, and they are cheap too!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

This is what happened to maddie when I used a mat buster. Her breeder told me to use it and I really didn't know what I was doing so she turned out really bad. Look at her back end I shaved off way to much hair. I actually took back the mat buster I hated it so much. She also had a weird skin condition at the same time . I can see a big difference now even in her eyes that she wasn't feeling very good. I'm moving today and won't have internet so probably wont be on line for awhile.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I want to show you my kit, which is very small. I have survived 2 years with this, grooming Ache myself and she is in full coat. I just take Ache to the groomer for her nails and paw pads. 
The first brush is the MADAN, which is the first thing I use to brush her everyday. Some people think it feels a little rough but Ache is fine with it. The other brush is the CC wooden pin brush. This is the brush I use for her face and for the last brush after combing. The comb is the CC buttercomb # 05. This is the best. The little comb is for her face but I don't use it too frequently.
The other picture shows some products I love. The Cowboy Magic Detangler and Shine is great for mats. I use just a little bit for her tummy, chest and armpits. It helps preventing mats.
The Bausch & Lomb Eye Relief Eye Wash is what I use to clean her eyes. The Ziggy's Pro Detangler can be use for mats. I use is everyday before brushing/combing. If I don't have this, then I use conditioner/water mix in a spray.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> This is what happened to maddie when I used a mat buster. Her breeder told me to use it and I really didn't know what I was doing so she turned out really bad. Look at her back end I shaved off way to much hair. I actually took back the mat buster I hated it so much. She also had a weird skin condition at the same time . I can see a big difference now even in her eyes that she wasn't feeling very good. I'm moving today and won't have internet so probably wont be on line for awhile.


But these aren't problems with the mat buster. You have to use it appropriately (as I said, as a last effort) and your dog's coat has to be healthy to start with. You could never even see where I had used it on Kodi.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

shimpli said:


> I want to show you my kit, which is very small. I have survived 2 years with this, grooming Ache myself and she is in full coat. I just take Ache to the groomer for her nails and paw pads.
> The first brush is the MADAN, which is the first thing I use to brush her everyday. Some people think it feels a little rough but Ache is fine with it. The other brush is the CC wooden pin brush. This is the brush I use for her face and for the last brush after combing. The comb is the CC buttercomb # 05. This is the best. The little comb is for her face but I don't use it too frequently.
> The other picture shows some products I love. The Cowboy Magic Detangler and Shine is great for mats. I use just a little bit for her tummy, chest and armpits. It helps preventing mats.
> The Bausch & Lomb Eye Relief Eye Wash is what I use to clean her eyes. The Ziggy's Pro Detangler can be use for mats. I use is everyday before brushing/combing. If I don't have this, then I use conditioner/water mix in a spray.


Teresita... it looks like SOMEONE has been using the wrong end of your wood pin brush as a chew toy. Now how did THAT happen!ound: (I've got a metal pin brush that looks like that too!)


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

krandall said:


> Teresita... it looks like SOMEONE has been using the wrong end of your wood pin brush as a chew toy. Now how did THAT happen!ound: (I've got a metal pin brush that looks like that too!)


hahaha That was Ache. Puppy has not taste it yet.


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

Will post a picture of mine in a few hours. Its a bit smaller than karens, Because i dont plan on having miller in full coat right now. Mabye in the future. I also could never use a spray bottel with water mist in it because miller would freak out. He had a very bad habit of chewing shoes that not even bitter apple could solve, we tried everything, so we resorted to a quick spray from a water bottel and that fixed everything up, never chewed shoes again, bad part is now i cant use anything in a spray bottle on him.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

My kit looks a lot like Karen's. If I could post pics from my iPad I would add the following:
- a nail trimmer
- nail powder to stop bleeding (yes, it happens...)
- a pair of curved scissors (CC)

I like the CC Ice on Ice. I think it helps solid matter slid off the back-end hair, a key concern with a white dog.

I have a slicker brush but haven't used it much, but I'm going to try it. I spray, then line brush with a wooden CC brush, then use comb to work out specific tangles. Gracie is 2 1/2 and her coat is getting easier to handle. I get a lot of satisfaction from grooming her.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

miller123 said:


> Will post a picture of mine in a few hours. Its a bit smaller than karens, Because i dont plan on having miller in full coat right now. Mabye in the future. I also could never use a spray bottel with water mist in it because miller would freak out. He had a very bad habit of chewing shoes that not even bitter apple could solve, we tried everything, so we resorted to a quick spray from a water bottel and that fixed everything up, never chewed shoes again, bad part is now i cant use anything in a spray bottle on him.


Yeah, that's one of the problems with using punishment (even "mild" punishment like a squirt bottle) as a training tool. It can have m
Long lasting negative and unexpected fall-out.

If you keep Miller in a puppy cut, you can probably get away with grooming him dry indefinitely, as you will keep cutting off any split ends every time he is trimmed. But if you are thinking of growing him out at some point in the future, you should really work on getting him comfortable with a spray bottle again, by pairing it with LOTS of praise and cookies.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lsprick said:


> My kit looks a lot like Karen's. If I could post pics from my iPad I would add the following:
> - a nail trimmer
> - nail powder to stop bleeding (yes, it happens...)
> - a pair of curved scissors (CC)
> ...


I thought about including nail clippers and nail powder (though, in a pinch, corn starch works for that too!) but since I take Kodi to the groomers for his feet, *I* don't use them personally.. I'd LOVE to have the CC curved scissors, but haven't been able to make myself pay for them!:biggrin1:


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

krandall said:


> You want one where the points are not too sharp. Run it over your arm, with about the same pressure you'd use on the dog. If it hurts, don't get it. According to my breeder, the Universal brand is the best, and they are cheap too!


THANK-YOU THANK-YOU for the great advice. I picked up a slicker... soft and made for sensitive skin... and OMG Gabby loves it. I cannot believe it, she lets me brush her on the floor, she actually rolled onto her back so I could get her belly  When I stopped she pawed me to keep going.

I got all of her neck done in one sitting and MOST of the mats out :whoo: I cannot believe it removed the mats so well, and the BEST part is she loves it. When doing her neck she automatically tilts her head way back so I can get all of the neck - its the cutest thing.

And you are right.. the amount of fluff I'm getting off her is amazing. I brushed her good with the CC 005 and then used the slicker and it got lots of fluff (aka mats waiting to happen). best $10 I ever spent:clap2:


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

Here is my grooming kit. I dont use the slicker to much because miller dosent like it, but otherwise i use everything at least once every three days, none of my stuff is cc or anything fancy like that, but it works.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

This thread helped me out a lot when I first started. So I wanted to share mine and what I use&#8230;.

*Photo 1 - Daily (or at least every other day):*

Ashley Craig Elegante Candy Purple 7.5 Fine Greyhound Comb
Chris Christensen #011 Staggered Tooth Buttercomb
Chris Christensen #008 Tail Comb Buttercomb All Fine
Li'l Pals Double-Sided Comb for Dogs, Extra Small
Chris Christensen Small Wood PIn Brush Purple 7" body length
Band Snip Scissors
Neon Lightweight Pastels Bands 5/16" & 1/4"  (only for Cannoli)

*Photo 2 - "Grooming" Day*

Chris Christensen Zone 6" Blunt Tip Trimmer Shears 
Chris Christensen Zone 7" Extra Curved Shears
Heritage D-4 BallTip 4.5" Curved Shears
Stainless Nail Clippers, small 
Wahl Mini-Arco Professional Cordless Pet Trimmer

*Photo 3 - For Bath Day*

Chris Christensen Brush Cleaner
Chris Christensen Mark I X-Small Slicker Brush (only use it when i really have to)
Chris Christensen Original Series Oblong Brush 27 MM Pins  
Snood (Russian Dolls and Mustache pattern) and thick black one to help with the loudness of the dryers (Canela is very sensitive and hates the loud noise)

*Photo 4 - Dryers : *

Babylis Pro TT Tourmaline Titanium 3000 Dryer (Luckily I had an extra one laying around the house)
Kool Pup Dryer

*Photo 5 - Top Shelf *

Topknot Gel
Cornstarch 
Chris Christensen - Silk Spirits
Warren London - Hydrating Butter Leave-In Conditioner - Pomegranate & Acai (love the smell) use it a lot during the summer especially after a swim in the pool
Chris Christensen Precious Drop 16 oz. Ready to Use Spray 
Pure Paws - Star Line Finishing Show Spray (NOT Picture but LOVE!!)
Treats for Vino: Complete Natural Nutrition Cheese Please Treats
Treats for Canela: Fresh is Best - Freeze Dried Turkey Heart Fillets
Owl has cotton balls for the eye gunk
Vase with the bird is my "garbage can" for the excess hair

The table is Master Equipment Adjustable Height Grooming Table 36x24. At first, I order the 30x18 table but Canela didnt want nothing to do with that table, I guess she thought she was going to fall off. She would cling on to me for dear life, so I eventually broke down and go the next bigger size, now she sleeps on the table while I brush her. On top of the table order a custom order pet "no-mess-mat" from an Esty store (TalisStudio). The fabric is waterproof with straps on each of the corners and pad about 1.5" thick. I wanted them to be somewhat comfortable.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

a few more pictures of my grooming room ((and computer and exercise room lol) ....the CC kool pup is on top of little table next to grooming table can't really see in the wide shot but its there.

I posted the picture of the bathroom on this post: http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?p=688850#post688850


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

You're so much more organized then me! I just use a normal blow dryer and miller goes onto of the washing machine with a towel on it hahah, but thats because i don't need to spend hours grooming him because hes in a puppy cut. Your dog is gorgeous!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

miller123 said:


> You're so much more organized then me! I just use a normal blow dryer and miller goes onto of the washing machine with a towel on it hahah, but thats because i don't need to spend hours grooming him because hes in a puppy cut. Your dog is gorgeous!


Oh am not organized I just happen to be re-arranging the room yesterday (I get bored with configuration every few months and change it up) I figure its nice and clean I'll take the pictures, plus normally there are toys, dog beds flipped over, socks, shoes, puppy blankets all over the place. LOL

As for Canela's hair - trust me I get the urge to give her a puppy cut especially since she LOVES to RLH and roll around in the leaves and grass and brings half of of the yard with her but I don't dare cut her hair - I'm too scared I might cut too much or cut it crooked and lop-sided. Maybe I'll wait til next spring when it starts to warm up to cut it off.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Well my picture just has what I use for combing  I use the small comb the most.


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm trying to soak in all this information, since I'm trying to figure out what I need to have for when my puppy comes home. Wow...where do I start?


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Yea, I'm still learning and soaking it all in too. You know, there is a post somewhere on the forum with a list of things you'll need before the your puppy comes, just of matter of finding it.

Best tip I got was this one (for Canela's hair): http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=28554

I forgot to post of picture of Canela with her snoods; 1st layer is a Happy Hoodie (http://www.happyhoodie.com) and 2nd layer is Goofy Owl Snood (Esty Store: daydogdesigns) the Owl snood is only there because my brush/comb kept getting caught on happy hoodie fabric.

I thought I add this YT channel - its helped me out a lot . Her dog is not a Havanese but still a lovely dog: http://www.youtube.com/user/WinnieTheTzuTube/videos

Good Video: 




Another good video is on "Talemaker Havanese" but some reason the link doesn't want to work right now (I have a new computer-still getting use to it) but it is a real good video especially since it is a Havi. The link is on the right side under Grooming 101. http://www.talemakerhavanese.com They also have a YT channel: 




OBTW, Love your pitapata signature with the Christmas theme!


----------

